# Russian Submarine



## tomahawk6 (26 Jan 2008)

I saw this Russian sub and thought it must be some type of special purpose sub. Any ideas ?


----------



## Haletown (26 Jan 2008)

Might be this one . . .  picture is close.

http://www.armscontrol.ru/atmtc/Arms_systems/Navy/Submarine/667_BDRM_Delta-4_PLARB_Charasteristic.htm


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jan 2008)

Thanks. It is an unusual design.


----------



## Delicron (26 Jan 2008)

It looks very similar to the Delta IV submarine seen in the Wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_class_submarine

Pretty cool looking sub, apparently the large missile housing piggy backing it is set into inner pressure hull.  None the less, looks sweet.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2008)

Delicron said:
			
		

> It looks very similar to the Delta IV submarine seen in the Wiki:



It is a Delta IV SSBN


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2008)

Haletown said:
			
		

> Might be this one . . .  picture is close.
> 
> http://www.armscontrol.ru/atmtc/Arms_systems/Navy/Submarine/667_BDRM_Delta-4_PLARB_Charasteristic.htm



Thats funny....

The article is about a DELTA IV but,

The picture at the top left is a DELTA III

 :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 May 2008)

Since this is the closest thread to "Sub spotting" I will put this link here.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=48.227474,-123.599367&spn=0.032763,0.065918&t=h&z=14


----------

